# what size tank is this?



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

A friend gave me a fish tank because she was moving. The dimensions (roughly) are 30x17x12" does anyone have any idea what size this is? She apparently had some lizard in it and called it a 70gal. I find that very hard to believe.

I would like to put some new pygos in it, however im not sure how many could fit comfy.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

its rather small. Use the calculator and it will tell you how many gallons it is. Deffintly not big enough for more then 1 pygo.


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

About 26 gallons


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks, i think im gonna go out and try to find a cheap 50-70 gal


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Without a calculator, I would say that is a 29g. Those are the same dimensions as my 29g.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

The tank calculator i used said itsa 26 gallon. will not house a pygo


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Another thing besides the fact that its too small is the fact that she kept a lizard in the tank which means it probably isnt aquarium safe.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> Another thing besides the fact that its too small is the fact that she kept a lizard in the tank which means it probably isnt aquarium safe.


Good Point most reptile tanks dont hold water.


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

the aquarium was cleaned, tested, and compared to my lfs. Its an oak 29 gallon all glass. Its serving as the set up tank for my 75 gallon. im gonna cycle this tank and raise my fish in it until i can set up my larger one, in doing so i hope to smooth the process of setting up the larger tank and get an idea of the process.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

its a 26 gallon just got to this site and put measurements in 
http://tools.fishindex.com/volume_calculators.php?shape=rect


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

just to solve the arguemnt the original measurements were somewhat approximations this caused the difference when compared to the calculator. Amazing how much inches can add


----------

